# YS624TEN Yamaha blows snow further to the right vs left, Why ?



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

Has any snowblower ( Yamaha and other brands ) operators out there experienced this phenomenon ? My 1989 Yammi had been doing this as far as I can remembered. A difference of about 8-10 ft is my estimate. To the right about 45 ft and to the left 8-10 ft. shorter. Was wondering if it was loss of some speed when the chute was rotated to the left and what would caused such a loss. I am hoping someone who had paid more attention during physics class in high school than me can shed some light to this question. Thanks.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Newton's first law.

An object going at a certain path and speed doesn't like to be jerked around.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Newton's second law.

If you want this damn car to go any faster, get your arse out there and push.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

It's the way Jesus likes it.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Newton's third law.

Anyone want to explain this one?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

RickCoMatic said:


> It's the way Jesus likes it.


Yeah, kinda like how he likes to locate a playground next to a toxic waste dump.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

All this to do with snow, ...
Snow is what you get when you don't need it.
Sixties mid-week.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

The snow leaving the impeller is going in a certain direction. When you change the chute you are changing the direction of the snow leaving the impeller, slowing it down. My 2 Hondas both through farther to the right.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

^
Best answer.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Jesus could make it go farther in any direction!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Kinda like toilet spinning

In different hemispheres 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

Thank you all for your efforts to enlighten. However, there must be a physics professor out that amongst you all who can use technical terms like, centrifugal force, conservation of energy ( Newton's 2nd Law ? ) and etc. to explain. My curiosity stems from the snow being thrown for a shorter distance when the chute is pointing to the left from the get go.
Thanks STEPNOUT for note about your Hondas doing the same thing. Comforting to know that I'm not seeing things in my old age.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I thoight it was explained pretty well. But if we have to use physics bring it on.
However it will be all for nothing.
The snow is moving in one direction. Reversing it takes quite a bit. It has a bit of rightward motion, and a lot of centrifugal, rotational, and vertical.
Blah blah blah


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Buy me a few beers and I'll volunteer someone to give you the professor's version.

Buy us all a beer and RickCo will give you the Jesus version.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

The impeller is like a lefty dead pull hitter in baseball.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

^ There's the baseball version.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

aa335 said:


> Buy me a few beers and I'll volunteer someone to give you the professor's version.
> 
> Buy us all a beer and RickCo will give you the Jesus version.


I believe Jesus prefers wine.

Bring water. 😋


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I tried to give you the DUMBED DOWN version! You NEED THE DUMBED UP version! Sorry about that.
Cheers.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

I get the picture. Thanks again to all.


----------



## JFM88 (Dec 20, 2020)

STEPNOUT nailed it. The direction of rotation of the impeller tends to fling snow to the right. The chute redirects at a cost of lost momentum.

It's a good thing to remember when the drifts are so high you need a little more room to clear them with the output. The width of the machine can make a big difference.


----------



## Smsimpson (Feb 22, 2021)

This is actually pretty simple to understand if you think about it. The impeller is spinning in a clockwise rotation from the operators perspective, with the discharge at "10:00". So the snow wants to keep proceeding to the right. When the chute directs it that way, there is less contact or friction with the chute. When you point it to the left, now the snow needs to "change direction" there is more contact and friction with the chute, slowing it down a bit compared to the other direction. I had thought one of my manuals even pointed this out. But I did not find it in the one I looked at. 
Think about Kareem's old "sky hook". One big continuous arc. Now ask him to put up a shot still using his right arm, but facing the other sideline. Now he has to change the direction of his arm when it is straight above his head and shoot the ball away from his body, instead of over his head.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

JFM88 said:


> STEPNOUT nailed it. The direction of rotation of the impeller tends to fling snow to the right. The chute redirects at a cost of lost momentum.
> 
> It's a good thing to remember when the drifts are so high you need a little more room to clear them with the output. The width of the machine can make a big difference.


Agreed. Distance travelled is a function of velocity, time and acceleration. Would it be correct to assume that the momentum loss ( energy ) is from conversion to heat energy generated by snow particles colliding from direction change ?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Plain physics.
Yes. Where did the energy go, heat usually. Or transfer of such.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The energy loss is due to compaction of the snow as it changes direction. As the snow compact and becomes more regular in crystaline natuare, there is more order, hence change in entropy. However, negative entropy change requires kinetic energy which is supplied from the flying snow. So energy is conserved by increasing order.

As the snow leaves the chute, entropy increases as the snow disperses and reduce speed. The kinetic energy is dispersed to the surrounding due to convection and viscious conduction. So when the snow is in the air, it is actually being supercooled. As a result, it loses speed and no longer remain in flight and then gravity takes over and falls to the ground.

In the case of slush, this event occurs so fast that all kinetic energy is lost before the snow comes up the chute. So we all have seen the chute gets clogged with this dense liquid/solid matter.

Now in the case of Honda snowblowers, this rarely happens because the impeller is a specially designed particle accerator. It has worked very well for HS models. However, when the engineers in the USA designed the HSS models, they thought they can save the operator the misery of blowing snow in the face that they purposedly choked the flow of snow right after the particle accelerator. That was a stupid mistake. Supposedly, in a secret lab somewhere in the Bahamas, they are working on a secondary particle accelerator to fix the problem and increase the velocity of the exiting snow. There is rumor that they are testing thermally non-conductive material that is super slippery and does not rust like steel. Who knows when they bring it to market.

But in typical Honda fashion, Canada will be the first to get all this new technology while USA will get the dumbed down version. Some bean counter in a closet somewhere thought that if these features are put in US models, it will raise the price and drive customers to buy Ariens instead.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

...to be continued...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Particle accelerator...  Ya sorta like that I guess.

I never think that deep... to me Sir Isaac is (was) right-handed, that's all. 🍻😁


----------



## noah300g (Oct 24, 2019)

YammiRocks said:


> Has any snowblower ( Yamaha and other brands ) operators out there experienced this phenomenon ? My 1989 Yammi had been doing this as far as I can remembered. A difference of about 8-10 ft is my estimate. To the right about 45 ft and to the left 8-10 ft. shorter. Was wondering if it was loss of some speed when the chute was rotated to the left and what would caused such a loss. I am hoping someone who had paid more attention during physics class in high school than me can shed some light to this question. Thanks.


Because it's not a Snowbird snowblower. Snowbirds ROCK and outperform most modern machines. They have a great chute design that always gives a straight shot directly out of the chute that does a unique 'barrel roll' as you move from right to left, so it always works great without clogging. It can throw slush and ice better than any other machine I've tried.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

aa335 said:


> The energy loss is due to compaction of the snow as it changes direction. As the snow compact and becomes more regular in crystaline natuare, there is more order, hence change in entropy. However, negative entropy change requires kinetic energy which is supplied from the flying snow. So energy is conserved by increasing order.
> 
> As the snow leaves the chute, entropy increases as the snow disperses and reduce speed. The kinetic energy is dispersed to the surrounding due to convection and viscious conduction. So when the snow is in the air, it is actually being supercooled. As a result, it loses speed and no longer remain in flight and then gravity takes over and falls to the ground.
> 
> ...


Wow ! Great dissertation and a delight to read. Much thanks for your time and effort. I have learned something new and relearned something old. 
On the subject of slush. The fact that it collects around the impeller/chute or is only thrown a very short distance is due to increase of mass ( water & snow mixture ) and decrease of acceleration while the force ( centrifugal ) remains the same. Is this thinking correct ?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> I never think that deep... to me Sir Isaac is (was) right-handed, that's all. 🍻😁


Amazing guy. In his honor, people have been designing tools and making things to work right-handed.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

YammiRocks said:


> On the subject of slush. The fact that it collects around the impeller/chute or is only thrown a very short distance is due to increase of mass ( water & snow mixture ) and decrease of acceleration while the force ( centrifugal ) remains the same. Is this thinking correct ?


I've already discussed Newton's 2nd law. Check your notes.

Think a big fat bug hitting the windshield of a car traveling at highway speeds. After that bug splatter, another bug rear ends it, and so forth.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

noah300g said:


> Because it's not a Snowbird snowblower. Snowbirds ROCK and outperform most modern machines. They have a great chute design that always gives a straight shot directly out of the chute that does a unique 'barrel roll' as you move from right to left, so it always works great without clogging. It can throw slush and ice better than any other machine I've tried.


A Snowbird is no match for a Kraken.


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

aa335 said:


> I've already discussed Newton's 2nd law. Check your notes.
> 
> Think a big fat bug hitting the windshield of a car traveling at highway speeds. After that bug splatter, another bug rear ends it, and so forth.


Crystal. Thanks again.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

What they all said.
Sid


----------

